# Finding Lighting design school



## jmichel1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello All,

I am currently a junior in my undergrad, but a sophomore in standing in my Lighting Design program. When I originally set out to find a college, I had a lot of difficulties finding technical theatre programs, as such, I heard good things about my current school and went for it. 

The longer I have been in this program, the more I realize it is not the program I want to spend my college career at. But alas, I am hitting the same road block I did years ago, finding schools that have a good lighting design program.

Let me be a shade more specific. I have only recently been introduced to lighting design, but I am still not sold on being a "Designer" with my life, I want to experience more facets of the "lighting design field" being a master electrician, programming, lighting design, and concert design.

So my main question, what are some good schools for Lighting design that will also allow for experimentation?

Many thanks,

Jmichel1


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 20, 2011)

First off Did you read the education FAQ?

I think that you are living the exact reason that I, and many others around here, say you should avoid specializing too soon in your education. Don't pick a undergrad program because it has a great lighting design faculty. Pick an undergrad program with a great all around program that will allow you access to as much hands on experience as is possible. Very few high schools give you a really good tech education and very few offer anything near a professional experience in how they operate. Most students need to get into college and re-learn a lot of things and experience a real professional performance atmosphere before they have any idea what the jobs are like in the real world. Making a decision to be a lighting designer based on the fact you liked to run the light board in high school, is a very poor choice in my opinion. Get the best all around education you can and you will make informed decisions about your career and be prepared for the most career options. 

Secondly, if you truly want to become a pro-designer you really need an MFA. Having a broad undergrad training will make you a better designer (don't forget your classes in Art, History, and of course Art History). If you don't decide to be a designer you need to have a broad body of knowledge and experience so that you can get work. If you proudly say, "I'm a lighting guy, not a sound guy, or stage manager" you have just eliminated yourself from 2/3 of the gig's available. Either way, I think it pays to wait as long as possible for choosing your specialty then jumping in 100% knowing that you've made the right decision based on first hand knowledge.


----------



## Footer (Sep 20, 2011)

jmichel1 said:


> Let me be a shade more specific. I have only recently been introduced to lighting design, but I am still not sold on being a "Designer" with my life, I want to experience more facets of the "lighting design field" being a master electrician, programming, lighting design, and concert design.


 
A few things...

First, I personally believe less then 5% of people who have a degree in lighting design ever make enough to support themselves with it. Its possibly 1%. However, there are a ton of people, including myself, that have a degree in theatre with an emphasis in lighting that do fully support themselves. There are also people like Mrs. Footer that don't have a degree in lighting and still work in the lighting field. A degree does not make a designer and a designer does not need a degree. However, getting a degree in lighting design can get you to the point where you can easily work in the lighting field. 

So, getting that out of the way, are you going to be able to graduate with just 4 years in or you going to have to spend 3 more (5 years total) in school? Are you paying your own way? Those two questions really change what you should do next. 

However, there are some other important points out there. There is one program that I know of that teaches concert lighting design... and when a resume' with that school crosses my desk it flys into the shredder. Most schools do a decent job of teaching you how to be an ME simply by doing shows. No, they aren't going to teach you everything but you should at least have a decent handle on things. No one is going to hire you as an ME at a larger school the second you get out of school anyway so you will learn what you have to more on site. Programming is also something that very few schools actually teach. Its another thing that you will learn by doing shows. I know of no school that teaches a programming class. Concert lighting design is also something that you just pick up as you go. Most LD's I have come through who are doing rock either came up through the ranks at a shop and have no degree or they got lucky at a local club and went out with the band. Hell, I have had some 19 year old LD's through with large national acts that have really kicked ass. 

So, in all, colleges do a really poor job of preparing you for a career not in regional theatre. It is a huge problem in the academia that unfortunately the academic types don't see because they are not in the trenches. However, college will lay the groundwork for you to go off and later specialize in what you actually want to do. I run two venues that bring in everything from rock shows, dance, jazz, kids shows, corporate, and high profile government events. How to load in a rock show was not covered in college. However, I learned crew management in college. How to tell a person who is twice my age and with twice 3x more experience in the industry that he can't do something also was not covered in college. However, telling a director no was. Very few people go on to do what they are actually trained to do in college however much of what you learn in college can be applied to other facets in the industry.

A light is a light. A console is a console. Over your career you will pick up how to use these tools in the different facets of the business. Right now learn how to use the tools and don't fret on what else is out there. Learn the fundamentals, learn common sense, do as many shows as possible, get connected with local community theatres, keep up on what the industry is doing in the industry mags, go work in/outs for the local union if you can, do as much summer stock as possible, spend a summer at a theme park, spend a summer working at a light shop, and learn as much as you can.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 21, 2011)

Well said Kyle.


----------



## jmichel1 (Sep 22, 2011)

jmichel1 said:


> So my main question, what are some good schools for Lighting design that will also allow for experimentation?


 
I think I may have not explained my intention of this post well enough when I first posted it. I am looking to compile a list of schools that have good theatre programs so that I can research them and find a program that suits me better than the one I am currently in.

Thank you all for your advice and the many words of wisdom that were shared. 

-jmichel1


----------



## jglodeklights (Sep 23, 2011)

First, what is it about your current program that doesn't suit you? There are, despite common views, actually many excellent theater programs located all across the country. Each one is different, and it is hard to narrow which ones are appropriate to suggest without some idea of what doesn't suit you.

Second, theater programs around the country have been discussed at least several times. Use the search function, top right, to find the threads.

Third, see above. My own little lesson about the lighting field, whether as a designer, ME or technician. You sometimes just need to be able to find the information on your own, especially when it DOES already exist. 

Most of what I actually know about lighting design and electrician work comes from practical knowledge gained by working in the field, my knowledge of color theory from my extensive study and work in photography and research and projects I've done on my own. A school may be great for building some foundations, but practical experience working by one's self or with numerous people with varying experiences in the field is where one gains the most.


----------



## danielo (Mar 9, 2012)

jmichel1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am currently a junior in my undergrad, but a sophomore in standing in my Lighting Design program. When I originally set out to find a college, I had a lot of difficulties finding technical theatre programs, as such, I heard good things about my current school and went for it.
> 
> ...



Follow Kyle's advice, he brings up some very good points.


----------

